# September Online Tournament



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Please post all entries to this string and I will provide an update on standings every Monday.

I tried to choose the most common fish to limit it down some and chose the following eight species: Flounder, Trout, Redfish, Pompano, Whiting, King, Spanish, and Blue Fish. I also considered others but wanted to keep it simple to see if work out. Points for the three largest entries per species caught during the month (3 pts. for the largest, 2 pts. the second largest, etc.) You can get points for all three spots if you turn in the three largest catches in the species, but if only one entry is made in the species only the three first place points will be awarded to the catch Measure lengths as described by SCDNR for the species (Fork length or total length) and post a picture with a scale (SCDNR has a nice ruler that is put out to measure for legal sizes), any tape or ruler will work. I am going by the length you put in nearest 1/8". Please put the length in the post along with where it was caught and any more info you feel free to share. Only catches from shore, pier, dock, and jetty-no boats. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Don't cheat


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Since no one else has posted yet, I wanted to take an early lead (the only one I'll get) with this monster of a dink whiting caught last night on Tybee, north. 11 1/2" on the nose. Other noteworthy catches include a stone crab on a 4/0 circle hook through its pincher joint and a 50" 'branch' of seaweed. The pup sharks were out enforce and I pulled in a small ray too. Seems everything is biting as normal out there.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Week One Update:

This is an easy one. One entry in one fish class only. Current first place is Anchorite in both the Whiting Class and the over all with a 11.5" whiting.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm bringing the boat down this weekend for 2 weeks so I'll hopefully going the leader board


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll be down that way in 2 weeks. Hopefully I'll catch some I can post.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought no boats are allowed to make it more fair to the ones without boats to use.
Kim


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

piscesman said:


> I thought no boats are allowed to make it more fair to the ones without boats to use.
> Kim


Yup, no boats. 

Well I tried to get on the leaderboard last night. Snuck out for a little bit but only managed to set a new personal record for most stingrays caught in an hour and snagged the cast net pretty bad on some new submerged storm debris.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I saw this, and did not get a chance to take the pics with the ruler. don't care if they qualify or not but wanted to put up some pics.
Sunday 8/28 I caught a 19 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Friday 9/2 I got 2 20 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Tuesday got my first Pompano. I did not measure it. I would say 12 or so inches.
Gonna head back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

chrisp1981 said:


> Well I saw this, and did not get a chance to take the pics with the ruler. don't care if they qualify or not but wanted to put up some pics.
> Sunday 8/28 I caught a 19 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Friday 9/2 I got 2 20 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Tuesday got my first Pompano. I did not measure it. I would say 12 or so inches.
> Gonna head back out tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to burst your bubble, but that third pic is of a jack crevalle......not a pompano. You will have to wait a little longer to check that one off your list.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought it might be, but then I asked a few folks and they said Pompano, when I look at pics online they are similar.
Okay well I still need to catch one of those then, and can check the Jack Crevalle off my list


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

MadDawgJ said:


> set a new personal record for most stingrays caught in an hour


Nothing but stingrays out there today too. Bite turned on late morning on the rising tide...stingray after stingray. And a dink whiting that was too pathetic to post even by my standards. The mullet are here at least.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

chrisp1981 said:


> Well I saw this, and did not get a chance to take the pics with the ruler. don't care if they qualify or not but wanted to put up some pics.
> Sunday 8/28 I caught a 19 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Friday 9/2 I got 2 20 inch Spanish from the surf. This past Tuesday got my first Pompano. I did not measure it. I would say 12 or so inches.
> Gonna head back out tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


So what bait did you use?


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mullet


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Pompano are in the same family, so they do look similar, especially the back end. Jacks have a much more prominent forehead though. Pompano are more slender at the head.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

chrisp1981 said:


> I thought it might be, but then I asked a few folks and they said Pompano, when I look at pics online they are similar.
> Okay well I still need to catch one of those then, and can check the Jack Crevalle off my list


On them jacks, look for teeth, tail scutes, black dot behind the gill plate and the extra long pec fins.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Does this count? I can measure it if it does! Other than rays and a foul hooked eel it's the only thing I've caught today 

<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/D4FF225C-29B2-4170-AFD0-4593EAC8C489_zpsrszv8l83.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/D4FF225C-29B2-4170-AFD0-4593EAC8C489_zpsrszv8l83.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo D4FF225C-29B2-4170-AFD0-4593EAC8C489_zpsrszv8l83.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Week 2 Update:

Still easy keeping up with entries. 

ChefRobb currently leads with 5 points, 3 for 1st place Spanish and 2 for 2nd place Spanish followed by Anchorite with 3 for 1st place Whiting. I think the fairest thing to do since the Spanish were submitted with no ruler is to count them now (they were shown in relation to something that gives us a reference, and there are no others submitted for Spanish) but they will be bumped down if any Spanish are caught and photo'd with a ruler. The third Spanish was caught in August so it does not count.

No boats. Kayaks are considered boats in case anyone is wondering.

Thanks everyone. I will post a new update next Monday.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I should be posting pics for the blue fish as well. I must have caught 20-30 of them this month that I landed. I take them off the hook and throw them right back so I can get back in the water for some real fish.
I don't feel like taking the phone out for a pic and the ruler. All they do is tear up my leaders and bait. They are as annoying as pin fish lately. I love to catch fish period but they really get in the way like pin fish when trying for other species.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

And I do eat them. I can make them very tasty but they don't freeze well in my opinion so need to eat them fresh or only after they have been frozen for a bit.
If bottom fishing for whiting, etc. one of the best cut baits out there. Whiting love blue fish, but again need to use it fresh. once frozen it does not stay on the hook well.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I caught a 14-inch whiting today but I do not know how to download pictures here. Since I have my cell phone I could send pictures to somebody to resize them. On a side note I caught a 7 & a half inch Atlantic Puffer and 2- 13 inch redfish. Added two fish to my bucket list of never being caught and the biggest whiting I ever caught.
Kim


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/F2211DE2-BF42-43E6-8F17-FA1CA128241C_zpslmtgv8jt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/F2211DE2-BF42-43E6-8F17-FA1CA128241C_zpslmtgv8jt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo F2211DE2-BF42-43E6-8F17-FA1CA128241C_zpslmtgv8jt.jpg"/></a>

Big old blue (for this area at least)


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

He actually was the smallest of the day, the others freaked out enough when they saw the pier to bite through the 100# Ande tournament grade mono. That made me spend a couple extra hours out there for redemption with coated wire leaders, but it was not to be.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

piscesman said:


> I caught a 14-inch whiting today but I do not know how to download pictures here. Since I have my cell phone I could send pictures to somebody to resize them. On a side note I caught a 7 & a half inch Atlantic Puffer and 2- 13 inch redfish. Added two fish to my bucket list of never being caught and the biggest whiting I ever caught.
> Kim


Kim,
I'll PM you my email address so you can send me the pics of the whiting and reds and I'll post them for you.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I caught 3 keeper red fish from the surf on Saturday 9/17. I only measured 1. They were 15, 15, and 15 1/2.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Week 3 Update:

Leader Board:
1. Chrisp1981 6 pts
2. chefrobb 5 pts.
3. Anchorite 3 pts.
3. MaddawgJ 3 pts.

Overall Fish:
Redfish 15.5", 15", 15" all by Chrisp1981
Spanish 20" and 20" all by chefrobb
Bluefish 16.62" MaddawgJ
Whiting 11.5" Anchorite

Currently any size founder, trout, king or pompano will take a spot as none have been entered. Any size Whiting, Blue, or Spanish will all take a spot since there is at least one spot open with no entry in each. I know I saw one post in the last few days that had three flounders on it. And no one has a entry in more than one fish category.

I am also going to have to figure out how to layout and post the spreadsheet I am using. It is a lot better to read than my rambling typing.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I caught the two 20 inch Spanish so I should have 11 points


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If it's not measured using a "ruler" than it's just hearsay. Not trying to rain down on you but the rules clearly state measured. They allowed fish due to picture but any fish in that same category that is shown measured takes that spot.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm. I think chefrob got accidentally got credited for your fish from when he quoted your post since that's the only post by him I'm seeing in this thread.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

piscesman said:


> I caught a 14-inch whiting today but I do not know how to download pictures here. Since I have my cell phone I could send pictures to somebody to resize them. On a side note I caught a 7 & a half inch Atlantic Puffer and 2- 13 inch redfish. Added two fish to my bucket list of never being caught and the biggest whiting I ever caught.
> Kim


Here's his fish:
<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/1A9EA648-B8DF-49B5-A64C-6B5C19D61430_zpskrpyvoyn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/1A9EA648-B8DF-49B5-A64C-6B5C19D61430_zpskrpyvoyn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1A9EA648-B8DF-49B5-A64C-6B5C19D61430_zpskrpyvoyn.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a 15-3/4 inch redfish and 14" Bluefish to enter. I looked at the leaderboard which credits me with 2 spanish, but that's in error. I think you may have seen me comment about a post on 2 spanish in another thread, but I haven't caught any this September.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

13 1/2' Blue:
<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/C0E34EBA-CA73-42D9-A8BB-A9F6A317F9FD_zpsfa1uxjvu.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/C0E34EBA-CA73-42D9-A8BB-A9F6A317F9FD_zpsfa1uxjvu.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo C0E34EBA-CA73-42D9-A8BB-A9F6A317F9FD_zpsfa1uxjvu.jpg"/></a>

And a 13' whiting:
<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/EB20A1DC-9975-421C-B8B7-489E4E316E5F_zps4qehsyxz.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/EB20A1DC-9975-421C-B8B7-489E4E316E5F_zps4qehsyxz.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo EB20A1DC-9975-421C-B8B7-489E4E316E5F_zps4qehsyxz.jpg"/></a>

Plus some smaller whiting, an undersized red (first one inshore this season!) and some croakers today.

That does make the American triple slam of a Red Whiting and Blue so I'm happy!


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

And for those wondering this catch was whiting, croaker, red and two undersized weakfish on shrimp. Blue and the shark that tried to spool me on left over back bone w/ meat after flaying from reds caught off shore on a boat.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is my entries, note the Bluefish and Pompano are measured fork length not total length.

Black Drum........................








[/URL]

Bluefish.................................








[/URL]

Whiting......................................








[/URL]

Pompano..............................








[/URL]

Red Drum, not measured but obviously well past 40".............................








[/URL]


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's a 16 incher I caught last night I had a big drum but he broke off when he saw it was me.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Update on Standings:

I think I have everything corrected now. I do need some feedback on what to do with pictures of fish with no ruler or tape. Currently I have them on the board but they are being bumped anytime any size fish is caught in that species with a measurement device in the picture. I noted all the catches with no ruler with an asterisk. The 40' Bull Red picture with no ruler is clearly bigger than any others but without the ruler it falls to third behind the two entries with a ruler in the picture.

I also saw a post with some flounder with rulers in the picture, but since they were not on this string I did not know if they were to be entered or not. Currently there are no entries for Trout or flounder and only one for Pompano.

Please double check and let me know if I have any mistakes or missed any entries and I will be glad to correct.

Leader Board 
Name Points 
1	Chrisp1981 7 
2	Fatback 7 
3	chefrobb 6 
4	MaddawgJ 4 
5	piscesman 3 
6	Anchorite 



Date	Angler Length Species	
16-Sep	MaddawgJ 16.62 Bluefish	1st
25-Sep	chefrobb 16 Bluefish	2nd
23-Sep	chefrobb 14 Bluefish	3rd (tie)
25-Sep	Fatback 14 Bluefish	3rd (tie)
24-Sep	MaddawgJ 13.5 Bluefish	
25-Sep	Fatback 13 Pompano	1st
25-Sep	Fatback 40* Redfish	3rd
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15* Redfish	
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15* Redfish	
23-Sep	chefrobb 15.75 Redfish	1st
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15.5 Redfish	2nd
2-Sep	Chrisp1981 20* Spanish	1st
2-Sep	Chrisp1981 20* Spanish	2nd
14-Sep	piscesman 14 Whiting	
25-Sep	Fatback 13.75 Whiting	
24-Sep	MaddawgJ 13 Whiting	
2-Sep	Achorite 11.5 Whiting	

*no ruler in for measurement in picture, will be bumped by any fish with verified measurement


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

It's a shame that I was only home to fish for 3 days this month.....I was really looking forward to this tournament. I hope we keep these going....they're lots of fun. Unfortunately, It's back to work now. Good luck guys!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Make note I measured my Bluefish to Fork length as per GA DNR, not total length as others have. No worries, it's for fun!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Fatback said:


> Make note I measured my Bluefish to Fork length as per GA DNR, not total length as others have. No worries, it's for fun!


 Meh. The only fork that counts is the one I eat those fish with!!!!!! 

(And for what it's worth, in SC some fish are fork length, some are TTL....and I think that Blues fall into the latter category here.)


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

ChefRobb said:


> Meh. The only fork that counts is the one I eat those fish with!!!!!!
> 
> (And for what it's worth, in SC some fish are fork length, some are TTL....and I think that Blues fall into the latter category here.)


Well then, come to think of it, after I grilled/smoked that Bluefish I did use a fork on the total length of that fish when I ate it. So I guess its all good. And it was VERY tasty. Just olive oil, salt and pepper, and smoked with some pecan wood. Mmmmmn good!


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

SC doesn't have a size requirement for blues so that is something we will have to decide on TL or FL for next time. The Red question is a good one as that Bull is definitely a different class. Maybe split it to slot Red and bull Red? Either way I hope to be posting a bull soon. 

Judges ruling, are we counting 'weakfish' in the trout category? I've got two this week if we are.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Well Fatback beat me bad but I did get a measurement on mine. 
The fish is on a 36 inch bump board so I would say it is 36 inches by North Carolina standards. I did catch a 40 inch bonnet head too but part of it is in my stomach.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Now that this is gaining some popularity, do you yall foresee an October tournament as well? I will be taking off the middle of October and plan on coming down!


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in posting the finals for September. Looks like the best fishermen among us for September is Chrisp1981 and Fatback. Crisp1981 was anchored by the two Spanish he caught early and added a third place Red in the middle of the month. Fatback took the points with three different species.


Leader Board 
Name Points
1	Chrisp1981 6 
1	Fatback 6 
3	chefrobb 5 
4	MaddawgJ 4 
5	piscesman 3 
5	DANtheJDMan	3 
7	Anchorite 0 


Date	Angler Length Species	
16-Sep	MaddawgJ 16.62 Bluefish	1st
25-Sep	chefrobb 16 Bluefish	2nd
23-Sep	chefrobb 14 Bluefish	3rd (tie)
25-Sep	Fatback 14 Bluefish	3rd (tie)
24-Sep	MaddawgJ 13.5 Bluefish	
25-Sep	Fatback 13 Pompano	1st
25-Sep	Fatback 40* Redfish	
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15* Redfish	
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15* Redfish	
27-Sep	DANtheJDMan	36 Redfish	1st
23-Sep	chefrobb	15.75 Redfish	2nd
17-Sep	Chrisp1981 15.5 Redfish	3rd
2-Sep	Chrisp1981 20* Spanish	1st
2-Sep	Chrisp1981 20* Spanish	2nd
14-Sep	piscesman 14 Whiting	
25-Sep	Fatback 13.75 Whiting	
24-Sep	MaddawgJ 13 Whiting	
2-Sep	Achorite 11.5 Whiting	

*no ruler in for measurement in picture, will be bumped by any fish with verified measurement 

If there is interest we can go again for October. I don't see much need for November thru April, and another one in May. I am also open to making a certificate for the winner. If we do it again, let me know if there are any species that need to be added or taken off and any rules that need to be changed or clarified.

I looked at the fork length blue and could not get a good feel on if the additional length would have bumped the bluefish in front of it. 

Thanks for submitting fish, I enjoyed it.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for doing this mmayfield it was fun. I up for Oct if others are.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm in, even got a 13" Whiting from last weekend to start. If mmayfield don't want to, I say MadDawgJ should give it a go.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

I will start an October one tonight. If there are any changes anyone wants to suggest let me know and I will post.


----------

